# Replacing Climate controls to automatic



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

Okay.. so i am finally done with my car.. i can't think of anything else to do to it.. i just got my leather interior put on.. and it looks very nice.. i got the avic-n1 custom molded and i am done with the list i had... i ran out of things to buy .. .. so now .. im just gonna do things for the hell of it.. 
so my question is.. can i get rid of my manual climate controls and put in the automatic controls that are found on the 3.5 ???? i mean.. i can get the part .. but will i need some sort of harness or any other thing ???


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

The automatic controls were an option on the 04 2.5, so you should be able to do it. Not really sure what all you would need to do it though.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

alright!!!!!!!! i'll call up parts tomorrow and get a price.. and see what i need... wanna hear some bad news watson ????? got into a little fender bender with the baby this afternoon bye bye front lip left headlight and busted bumper..it's all good though.. some lady hit me with a cayenne so i'm gonna get her good.. ;-)


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

If they got the money for a Porsche, they got the money to pay up. PICS!!


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

i didn't take any digital pics.. i got some on a disposable that i still need to develop .. this woman turned out to be the best person to get in an accident with.. she decided to pay for all my damage without having to go through insurance and she gave me no bullshit.. car went in the shop this afternoon i should have it back later this week or early next week... i guess money was not an issue for her because when i saw her at the shop she wasn't driving the porsche... oh and when i said im gonna get her good.. i meant it... i got a high estimate which will leave me enough money to pay for the leather that i just had put in and make the stillen lip kit a one piece.. ha!


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

At least she has money. So you can get yours fixed.


----------



## jnhalstead (Feb 2, 2006)

same type of situation happened to a friend of mine. He had jus' got his car back from the shop (turbo eclipse convertible) it had jus' left the paint booth and some lady hit him wit' her benz...well she wrote him a check...for a nice number....he cashed it...it was legit...then she filed a hit and run against him. She didn't win in court though as he had witnesses who saw the accident


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

i know this b.... won't do the same.. i have pictures on that disposable of both cars and i have a copy of the check... hopefully she doesn't try something smart.. because i'll get her ass ten times better ...


----------

